

Exclusive Data On Groupon’s U.S. Revenues And February Falloff - B-Scan
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/23/groupon-u-s-revenues/

======
reubenyeah
I think a far more interesting thing to know would be profits.

Revenue is essentially a vanity measure. A company with $10m in monthly
revenues with a 50% profit margin is making the same amount of money as a
company with $100m in revenue and a 5% profit margin and I think it's
important for the tech community to remember this.

